# Hornwort for sale!



## ZebraDanio12

I have a tank full of hornwort that needs to go. This tank was only temporarily set up like this, and I have other plans for it. The tank is 30g high to give a size reference.

$7 for a small priority box packed full of it. Shipping is $5.20


First come, first serve. I will be posting this on another site so get it while you can!
Its extremely healthy and a great fry saver!

DSCN7823 by KaraW150, on Flickr


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Also this is going to be posted on aquabid if none is sold in a couple days. Just thought I'd give you guys first shot.


----------



## Guest

Does it need any fertilizing?


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Nope! This is the easiest plant in the world to grow. Just give it light and it will grow.


----------



## lohachata

i never got a chance to buy hornwort this spring..normally i buy a couple of big boxes of it and put it out in my 5 tubs to propagate over the summer as well as for fish breeding..no breeding in tubs this year either..
but i still need to get some for some of my indoor breeding projects this fall and winter...may have to take a ride to tricker's to get some...
hornwort is awesome stuff...


----------



## Guest

Can you save me some for next month? I don't have the money right now but I will next month. I will let you know if anything changes.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Angelclown said:


> Can you save me some for next month? I don't have the money right now but I will next month. I will let you know if anything changes.


Sure, the tanks probably going tp be up ti then anyway. Send me a pm when youre ready.


----------



## Guest

Ok thanks!


----------



## big b

i am not gonna but any but,let me say i love hornwort and almost any other plant for that matter.


----------

